# Report for Saturday morning 10/09/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Started fishing at 5:30 at Southfield and stopped at 6:45 had to go to work ended up 2 bluefish 11 and 8 pounds pictures will be in the photo gallery when I get off work but I had to leave when the action ahd just started while walking off the pier 2 were fighting fish.


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Nice pix David! I hope they are coming this way. I have had all of the 2#'s that I can handle for the year.


----------

